

Call Twitter Friends with One Click Using TweetToCall - dmor
http://blog.twilio.com/2009/09/call-twitter-friends-with-one-click-using-tweettocall.html

======
tsally
I was initially very freaked out/skeptical about this, but the fact that phone
numbers are kept anonymous is very interesting to me. I think the anonymity of
the system probably fosters a lot more communication than would take place
otherwise. Seems like this service opens the door to a lot of conversations
that otherwise would never have happened. Very cool.

------
kellishaver
Reminds me of Pockets (<http://pocketsapp.com/>), for short messages and
voicemail, which was one of my favorite entries in this year's Rails Rumble.

~~~
dmor
Ooh yes Pockets is awesome, it is built on Twilio as well

